# austin sitdown anyone?



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i'd love to get together with some fellow smokers from the austin area sometime at the habana restaurant on south congress/oltorf. sometime in late march might work for me. i'm not sure of an exact date as i haven't seen all of my show dates later that month.

anyone interested? they have the best cuban food and plenty of patio area for smoking.

bruce


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Definitely down. Haven't been to that restaurant...but drive by it all the time. Definitely do it before the heat kicks in!


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

muziq said:


> Definitely down. Haven't been to that restaurant...but drive by it all the time. Definitely do it before the heat kicks in!


absolutely! i found that place in july '06 and i haven't eaten ANYWHERE else in austin since then. that's how much i like the food there.

bruce


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I am in Monday - Thursday 24/7. Is this the same Bruce I met with Croatan in Ft. Worth a couple of months ago?

Either way I am in.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> I am in Monday - Thursday 24/7. Is this the same Bruce I met with Croatan in Ft. Worth a couple of months ago?
> 
> Either way I am in.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


One and the same.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

ttours said:


> I am in Monday - Thursday 24/7. Is this the same Bruce I met with Croatan in Ft. Worth a couple of months ago?
> 
> Either way I am in.:tu
> 
> tt:cb


cool. thursdays would work great for me as lately i'm hardly on the road on those days.

bruce


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

sounds great! I'd love to try that place. :tu


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

man, sounds like it would be worth the drive from SA town.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

rutkus said:


> man, sounds like it would be worth the drive from SA town.


It is. They have good eats there. Speaking of I used that Pho recipe you sent the other day...yum:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> One and the same.


What are doing, watching to make sure no one uses the "Croatan" name in vane?

I hope this means Croatan goes down, I mean comes south, I mean will be in Austin.

March 6th or 13th? Let me know and then I will block it out.

tt:cb


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds. . . like. . . a great. . . time. . . I. . . live. . . 5. . . hours. . . away. . .


Aaaaaahhh!


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

ttours said:


> March 6th or 13th? Let me know and then I will block it out.
> 
> tt:cb


i'll be in nashville on the 6th and my woman will be down here on the 13th. how about thursday the 20th? actually after 3/15 i will have lots of nights free and not going out of town for more than two days for awhile.

sunday afternoons are great for sitting out on the patio for hours on end at habana. i kid you not when i say i have sat there for 4-5 hours before after eating just to smoke/read/hangout. they never say a word to me about leaving......ever. hell, i go there so much they all know me by my first name now. LOL!!

bruce


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

broozer said:


> i'll be in nashville on the 6th and my woman will be down here on the 13th. how about thursday the 20th? actually after 3/15 i will have lots of nights free and not going out of town for more than two days for awhile.
> 
> sunday afternoons are great for sitting out on the patio for hours on end at habana. i kid you not when i say i have sat there for 4-5 hours before after eating just to smoke/read/hangout. they never say a word to me about leaving......ever. hell, i go there so much they all know me by my first name now. LOL!!
> 
> bruce


Not sure which week I will work in Dallas, but if from 3/15 on is better, I will work in Dallas the week of the 10th and then be in Austin the next week and pretty much any night is good for me.

Let me know

tt:cb


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey folks,

Just dialing back in...definitely up for this. Forgot about this thread and restarted another Austin herf thread, here. Either way, the latter part of the month looks alright for me as well. If we decide to do a Sunday, I'm game and will invite/redirect our usual gang that collects at Little Woodrows (indoor smoking!) to Habana Restaurant.


----------

